# Pelosi Home Invasion--Paul Pelosi Attacked With Hammer



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

This is NOT OK.

Nancy Pelosi's husband Paul attacked in San Francisco home by intruder shouting 'where is Nancy?': source


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> This is NOT OK.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi's husband Paul attacked in San Francisco home by intruder shouting 'where is Nancy?': source



No secret service protection? No, this is fucked up.

I thought all high ranking DC politicians had SS (no pun intended) protecting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

something--those pair are certainly rich enough to afford all kinds of security

Regardless, people should be safe in their own homes, and no one should be targeted like this for their political views or their public profile.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> something--those pair are certainly rich enough to afford all kinds of security
> 
> Regardless, people should be safe in their own homes, and no one should be targeted like this for their political views or their public profile.



Agreed


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> No secret service protection? No, this is fucked up.
> 
> I thought all high ranking DC politicians had SS (no pun intended) protecting.



No SS; eight people (I think it's 8) in congressional leadership do get security provided by the Capitol Police.  Nancy's PSD was with her in DC when this happened.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> No SS; eight people (I think it's 8) in congressional leadership do get security provided by the Capitol Police.  Nancy's PSD was with her in DC when this happened.



Can't help to think, if, guns were allowed in Cali, maybe he could have had a chance to ventilate the cock sucker. Plus, San Fran being a giant sewer. I'm sure they'll have security now there, with guns that they don't want us to have. 

That said, hope the guy does ok.


----------



## AWP (Oct 28, 2022)

Damn...now there's going to be a run on hammers at Lowe's and Home Depot. Bob the Builder and Playskool sets will be banned. I really wanted a Dewalt 16" assault framing hammer, but those have probably tripled in price by now.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Can't help to think, if, guns were allowed in Cali, maybe he could have had a chance to ventilate the cock sucker. Plus, San Fran being a giant sewer. I'm sure they'll have security now there, with guns that they don't want us to have.
> 
> *That said, hope the guy does ok.*



Totally.  No one should get bludgeoned by a hammer in his or her own house.

There are a lot of members of congress who spring for PSD on their dime, and I think during certain events the Capitol Police will augment, but only House and Senate leadership (to include minority leaders) get 24/7 PSD.

Interestingly, most cabinet also do not have security, either.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> Damn...now there's going to be a run on hammers at Lowe's and Home Depot. Bob the Builder and Playskool sets will be banned. I really wanted a Dewalt 16" assault framing hammer, but those have probably tripled in price by now.



Well, the Dewalt IS the Tier 1 assault hammer, so.....


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> Damn...now there's going to be a run on hammers at Lowe's and Home Depot. Bob the Builder and Playskool sets will be banned. I really wanted a Dewalt 16" assault framing hammer, but those have probably tripled in price by now.



God damn it, you beat me to it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Can't help to think, if, guns were allowed in Cali, maybe he could have had a chance to ventilate the cock sucker. Plus, San Fran being a giant sewer. I'm sure they'll have security now there, with guns that they don't want us to have.
> 
> That said, hope the guy does ok.


I thought about that too, but to be honest, depending on the circumstances I don't know that I could get to one of my guns in time.  However, if I were a national-level politician, or married to one, I'd probably "have that thang on me" 24/7, even inside my own house.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I thought about that too, but to be honest, depending on the circumstances I don't know that I could get to one of my guns in time.  However, if I were a national-level politician, or married to one, I'd probably "have that thang on me" 24/7, even inside my own house.



Also agreed.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> This is NOT OK.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi's husband Paul attacked in San Francisco home by intruder shouting 'where is Nancy?': source



So when I read this headline last night my immediate thought was that this was some Jussie Smollet or LeBron fake tagging of his house.



Muppet said:


> No secret service protection? No, this is fucked up.
> 
> I thought all high ranking DC politicians had SS (no pun intended) protecting.



Has USCP detail.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> So when I read this headline last night my immediate thought was that this was some Jussie Smollet or LeBron fake tagging of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> Has USCP detail.



Thought that at first also but, can't fake taking a hammer to the dome piece, right?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 28, 2022)

This is unacceptable. Politics aside, this is fucked. Hopefully he recovers to 100%.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Can't help to think, if, guns were allowed in Cali, maybe he could have had a chance to ventilate the cock sucker. Plus, San Fran being a giant sewer. I'm sure they'll have security now there, with guns that they don't want us to have.
> 
> That said, hope the guy does ok.



Guns are allowed in California.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Guns are allowed in California.



To conceal carry? Every friend I have say different. They tell me, permits to carry are impossible to secure.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> To conceal carry?



If you have a permit. Yes. 

Also this was in his home. I don’t think he needs to conceal carry in his home.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> If you have a permit. Yes.
> 
> Also this was in his home. I don’t think he needs to conceal carry in his home.



See above I added. I have a friend, former cop (injury) that cannot secure a permit to carry.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> If you have a permit. Yes.
> 
> Also this was in his home. I don’t think he needs to conceal carry in his home.


Gun laws in California - Wikipedia


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Thought that at first also but, can't fake taking a hammer to the dome piece, right?


I mean if you're going to commit to major fraud, you've got to commit! ;)

That said, I don't believe this was a fake.  I think the Pelosis were targeted because of their public profile and their political views.  And apparently they also have the suspect in custody.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> See above I added. I have a friend, former cop (injury) that cannot secure a permit to carry.


That's moot brother, these are political elites.  Petty things like gun laws don't apply to them in the same way it does to us normies.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> However, if I were a national-level politician, or married to one, I'd probably "have that thang on me" 24/7, even inside my own house.


Especially someone as powerful and controversial as Pelosi.


----------



## AWP (Oct 28, 2022)

Given the average BAL in the Pelosi home (allegedly), would you want them armed?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> Given the average BAL in the Pelosi home (allegedly), would you want them armed?


Well, I mean, *I* kind of do... ;)


----------



## AWP (Oct 28, 2022)

They're so pickled (allegedly) that if they opened fire the neighborhood would look like Hue in '68.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 28, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> If you have a permit. Yes.
> 
> Also this was in his home. I don’t think he needs to conceal carry in his home.



You better make sure you donate to the right sheriff and city councilman's campaign fund. My city didn't issue a CCW to a sexual assault victim. Soo let's just cut the crap and realize CCWs don't exactly exist in California.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> You better make sure you donate to the right sheriff and city councilman's campaign fund. My city didn't issue a CCW to a sexual assault victim. Soo let's just cut the crap and realize CCWs don't exactly exist in California.



My point to TLDR


----------



## Topkick (Oct 28, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> If you have a permit. Yes.
> 
> Also this was in his home. I don’t think he needs to conceal carry in his home.



You are allowed to have a gun in your home in California.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Topkick said:


> You are allowed to have a gun in your home in California.


 As I read though, getting one is very difficult, no?


----------



## Topkick (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> To conceal carry? Every friend I have say different. They tell me, permits to carry are impossible to secure.


Its not easy to get a conceal carry permit, but he could've legally had a gun in his house for home defense.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Its not easy to get a conceal carry permit, but he could've legally had a gun in his house for home defense.



Ah, got it


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 28, 2022)

Checks out...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586110278378586112


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Too soon? 

Like I said, hope the guy is ok.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 28, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Checks out...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586110278378586112


Yea, dudes a full on koo-koo bird. If it was a conspiracy theory (left or right didn't matter) he was into it. 

Expect your favorite right wing media to highlight he was a hemp jewelery nudist anarchist, and the left wing to hype up his "COVID was the Jews" and "My pillow guy is democracy's savior" views.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 28, 2022)

Meh, they turned their district into shithole and are as anti self defense as possible. Welcome to the ghetto.


----------



## Dame (Oct 28, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> You better make sure you donate to the right sheriff and city councilman's campaign fund. My city didn't issue a CCW to a sexual assault victim. Soo let's just cut the crap and realize CCWs don't exactly exist in California.


Yup. It's a May Issue state. As in "we may issue you a permit, but don't hold your breath." And you have to explain WHY you _need_ to carry.

"California is a "may issue" state for permits to carry concealed guns. *The willingness of issuing authorities in California ranges from No Issue in most urban areas to Shall Issue in rural counties. *Additionally, the issuing authority can also impose restrictions on the CCW permit-holder, such as *limiting concealed carry only to the purposes listed on the approved CCW permit application*. However, concealed carry permits are valid statewide, regardless of where they were issued. This creates a situation where residents in presumptively _No Issue_ locations such as Los Angeles and San Francisco cannot lawfully carry a concealed firearm, but residents from other counties with more permissive CCW issuance policies can lawfully carry within these same jurisdictions. "


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 28, 2022)

So, uhhh...

ALLEGEDLY, was a call for a wellness check to the Pelosi household. Not a call for a home invasion- a call for a wellness check. At 2 am. When the cops showed up, Mr. Pelosi had a hammer, and so did the dude, but old boy was in his underwear?

Hammer Bro waited until the cops get there and then takes the hammer from Mr. Pelosi and assaults him in front of the cops. 

Does this seem weird to anyone?


----------



## AWP (Oct 28, 2022)

Kinda' upset I'm the first to post this. Y'all are slipping.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 28, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> So, uhhh...
> 
> ALLEGEDLY, was a call for a wellness check to the Pelosi household. Not a call for a home invasion- a call for a wellness check. At 2 am. When the cops showed up, Mr. Pelosi had a hammer, and so did the dude, but old boy was in his underwear?
> 
> ...



I haven't seen anything about Pelosi also having a hammer, but it seems he got into the restroom and called 911 himself.

Intruder seeking U.S. House Speaker Pelosi at her home beats husband with hammer



> CNN reported that Paul Pelosi had called emergency-911 and spoke in "code," not saying directly that he was under attack but leading the dispatcher to conclude something was wrong. Politico, citing a person familiar with the situation, reported separately that Pelosi had told the intruder he needed to use the bathroom, and then furtively called 911 from there, where his cellphone had been charging.



Still weird, but honestly I wouldn't be surprised given the general nutcase description of the dude that did it.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> Kinda' upset I'm the first to post this. Y'all are slipping.



I mean... it's substantially more wholesome than some other options.


----------



## AWP (Oct 28, 2022)

Totentanz said:


> I mean... it's substantially more wholesome than some other options.



To be fair, we also can't forget this classic:





BREAKING NEWS!!!! I've obtained ring camera footage of the attack. Nancy was there all along!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Ah, San Francisco....


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 28, 2022)

Meh, not the first time he's gotten hammered.

Maybe the cheap shits should have hired 24x7 security.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 28, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Its not easy to get a conceal carry permit, but he could've legally had a gun in his house for home defense.


100% he probably has 15 alone in that house. Pelosi is considered a conservative in her district! I bet she loves shooting guns. Also, I know the duck hunting spots in the South Bay, I bet he bags a limit every time he goes out.


----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2022)

We're all gonna' feel stupid if we find out this is because Pelosi didn't tip his Drizly driver.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 29, 2022)

So, the hammering happened after the police arrived for the wellness check? And he was in his underwear?


----------



## Dame (Oct 29, 2022)

Explanation found!
"Dr Maxwell... turning ugly old corrupt people into handsome young corrupt people."


----------



## Topkick (Oct 29, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> 100% he probably has 15 alone in that house. Pelosi is considered a conservative in her district! I bet she loves shooting guns. Also, I know the duck hunting spots in the South Bay, I bet he bags a limit every time he goes out.


What's your point?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 29, 2022)

Topkick said:


> What's your point?


Uh, that the husband of the gun grabber has firearms and that they're hypocrites?


----------



## Muppet (Oct 29, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Uh, that the husband of the gun grabber has firearms and that they're hypocrites?



Exactly


----------



## Topkick (Oct 29, 2022)

Muppet said:


> ThunderHorse said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, that the husband of the gun grabber has firearms and that they're hypocrites?
> ...


Got it. Didn't realize Pelosi is a gun owner.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 29, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Got it. Didn't realize Pelosi is a gun owner.



Elites will elite top. Fuck the peons.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I haven't seen anything about Pelosi also having a hammer, but it seems he got into the restroom and called 911 himself.
> 
> Intruder seeking U.S. House Speaker Pelosi at her home beats husband with hammer
> 
> ...


It's probably a good sign you don't see the reporting I do, it'll keep you off a number of watchlists.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 29, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> It's probably a good sign you don't see the reporting I do, it'll keep you off a number of watchlists.


Honestly We're probably on the same watchlists for different reasons. The government/DOD definition of "extremist" is broad enough everybody on this board probably qualifies.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 29, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, the hammering happened after the police arrived for the wellness check? And he was in his underwear?




Ok, yes. The Police were in the house observing them fight over the hammer. Lol wtf. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586371173771681792


----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Ok, yes. The Police were in the house observing them fight over the hammer. Lol wtf.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586371173771681792



Wait, what? There were three people there or DePape stopped his assault on Pelosi to let the police in?

THEN the police watched as DePape beat Pelosi about the head with a goddamn hammer? 

If bodycam footage ever had to be released, this is the time.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 29, 2022)

AWP said:


> Wait, what? There were three people there or DePape stopped his assault on Pelosi to let the police in?
> 
> THEN the police watched as DePape beat Pelosi about the head with a goddamn hammer?
> 
> If bodycam footage ever had to be released, this is the time.


Concur because the story as being told by Politico makes no sense.  Who dialed 911?  Pelosi?  Let's hear that call too. 

If this happened around 2:30am and Pelosi was in his underwear, so what?  Most people are probably in bed at that time and that's appropriate attire.  However, if it's something different, like a guest that turned on him, that's another story.

Regardless, moral of the story is a hammer is not an appropriate home defense weapon.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 29, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Ok, yes. The Police were in the house observing them fight over the hammer. Lol wtf.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586371173771681792


Interesting the cops elected NOT to shoot, payback?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 29, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Concur because the story as being told by Politico makes no sense.  Who dialed 911?  Pelosi?  Let's hear that call too.
> 
> If this happened around 2:30am and Pelosi was in his underwear, so what?  Most people are probably in bed at that time and that's appropriate attire.  However, if it's something different, like a guest that turned on him, that's another story.
> 
> Regardless, moral of the story is a hammer is not an appropriate home defense weapon.


Yeah, 2AM I'm in my underwear too.  I'd totally consider a hammer a legit improvised weapon in a home invasion if I couldn't get to my guns.  And I'd definitely drop it if a cop shows up and orders me to.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Blizzard (Oct 29, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, 2AM I'm in my underwear too.  I'd totally consider a hammer a legit improvised weapon in a home invasion if I couldn't get to my guns.  And I'd definitely drop it if a cop shows up and orders me to.


But do you keep a hammer at your bedside?  I don't.  I'd have to pass several better options before I get to my hammer. 🤣


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 29, 2022)

I have an RMJ Tactical Berserker at my bed side...


----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2022)

And y'all thought I was joking about the Dewalt 16 oz. assault framing hammer. My home's EOF:

Holler: Hey motherfucker, you'd better leave! I have a hammer!
Hoist: (Raises hammer to the sky) See this hammer? This is the hammer!
Hurl: (Throws hammer at the perp)
Glock: G23 drops a 155 gr. in your dome. 

My EOF with a sawz-all is a straight up war crime.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 29, 2022)

I was wondering what other hobbies old Paul has in addition to drunk driving and insider stock trading?  This entire incident is sketchy.  I'm thinking this was a late night date while Aunt Nan was out of town gone wrong.  SMH


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2022)

So Pelosi’s husband gets a DUI what- a month ago? 

DePape gains entry in the house (no camera footage? No security?) completely undetected, then the call gets placed for a wellness check (I want that call’s tape), cops come in and watch _the assault start, _and then arrests DePape. 

Nancy Pelosi is 3rd in line for the presidency. We are living in a fucking clown world. What. Is. Happening.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 29, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> So Pelosi’s husband gets a DUI what- a month ago?
> 
> DePape gains entry in the house (no camera footage? No security?) completely undetected, then the call gets placed for a wellness check (I want that call’s tape), cops come in and watch _the assault start, _and then arrests DePape.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi is 3rd in line for the presidency. We are living in a fucking clown world. What. Is. Happening.


I'm not entirely clear on the situation, but I can see a scenario where they have a security system that activates when the perpetrator comes in the door.  The security company can't get a hold of Pelosi, who is probably more focused on the dude who just broke into his house, and the security company calls the cops and asks them to do a wellness check.  Meanwhile, Mr. Pelosi, perhaps fueled by liquid courage, starts tousling with the intruder.  The cops show up in like 30 seconds, because let's face it the Pelosis are rich and important.  Mr. Pelosi is fighting with the perp over the hammer.  The cops don't know who is who, they say "drop the hammer," Mr. Pelosi complies and gets clobbered for his efforts.  The cops body the perp and take him down.


----------



## Dame (Oct 29, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> I was wondering what other hobbies old Paul has in addition to drunk driving and insider stock trading?  This entire incident is sketchy.  I'm thinking this was a late night date while Aunt Nan was out of town gone wrong.  SMH


This was exactly my thought about the mystery third party.



amlove21 said:


> So Pelosi’s husband gets a DUI what- a month ago?
> 
> DePape gains entry in the house (no camera footage? No security?) completely undetected, then the call gets placed for a wellness check (I want that call’s tape), cops come in and watch _the assault start, _and then arrests DePape.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi is 3rd in line for the presidency. We are living in a fucking clown world. What. Is. Happening.


She needs to quit while she's ahead and go home to babysit her spouse.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 29, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 40838


I'm telling y'all. This is Jussie Smollett.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 29, 2022)

@Dame Ok now who is this third guy??  I'm cracking up over here.  What. The. Hell.  

Greg Price Highlights Odd Facts Of Attack On Paul Pelosi Including Third Unidentified Individual


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2022)

I am skeptical of everything, to include the conspiracy theories. Sometimes life is weirder than fiction.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 29, 2022)

I'll reiterate, glad the old drunk is ok. 

That said, something is rotten in the state of Denmark.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 29, 2022)

Muppet said:


> That said, something is rotten in the state of Denmark.


There is no war in Ba Sing Se.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 40838


Hey, @Blizzard , this is satire too. Just wanna be sure.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 29, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Hey, @Blizzard , this is satire too. Just wanna be sure.


bastard.


----------



## Dame (Oct 30, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> @Dame Ok now who is this third guy??  I'm cracking up over here.  What. The. Hell.
> 
> Greg Price Highlights Odd Facts Of Attack On Paul Pelosi Including Third Unidentified Individual


Holy Fuck! That video is wild.

Video aside, I'm thinking:

Unknown third party is girlfriend/boyfriend to be named later
@Marauder06  is right about the phone call and the "wellness check"
If that is really Pelosi's house then Dayum! Glad I don't live in their "exclusive" neighborhood with #sofas/gaypride/weedflags in the front yard.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 30, 2022)

Dame said:


> Holy Fuck! That video is wild.
> 
> Video aside, I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


Don't forget the shitty old school bus in the front yard as well.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 30, 2022)

Muppet said:


> See above I added. I have a friend, former cop (injury) that cannot secure a permit to carry.



If they're medically retired they don't need a permit to carry.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Chopstick (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## policemedic (Oct 30, 2022)

Submitted for your consideration and without comment....

The Awful Truth: Paul Pelosi Was Drunk Again, And In a Dispute With a Male Prostitute Early Friday Morning.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2022)

Release the 911 audio and bodycam footage. Release it now.


----------



## Dame (Oct 30, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Don't forget the shitty old school bus in the front yard as well.


Yeah. I looked up her house. THAT is NOT her house. IDK WTF that video was other than wild.
ETA: It might be the nudist's house.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Don't forget the shitty old school bus in the front yard as well.



This one?


----------



## 757 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2022)

This is funny, and back to one of my many rants about the news and its "coverage" of events.

‘There was a third person inside the house’ during attack on Paul Pelosi

The headline "'There was a third person inside the house' during the attack on Paul Pelosi." Cool, we discussed this earlier, right?

But that's it for the link above. The host discusses it with the reporter, who confirms the detail, and then they hang a right at Albuquerque. They immediately go into DePape's social media history and this crucial detail of "Why in the hell is there a third man here" is never discussed. Click bait headline, no real details, moving into filler bullshit which does nothing for the story but add airtime to the segment.

The media are vermin. Here is this massive, very legit story to pursue, and everyone's chasing butterflies like a 6YO on a soccer field. Disgusting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2022)

AWP said:


> This is funny, and back to one of my many rants about the news and its "coverage" of events.
> 
> ‘There was a third person inside the house’ during attack on Paul Pelosi
> 
> ...


Why follow up on any leads?  We all know that this is the result of a vast right-wing conspiracy, caused by Trump and "ultra-MAGA" Republicans.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2022)

So was the attacker also in his underwear?  I'm reading conflicting reports.  Initially, I thought that only Mr. Pelosi was in his drawers.  That seemed pretty normal to me.  But then I start hearing (here and elsewhere) that both of them were nearly-naked.  Now for a crazy nudist who like to break into peoples' houses and attack them with hammers, maybe that's not unusual street wear.  I mean, it is California.  But two old dudes wrestling around in their underwear?  Yeah... that's a little sus.

But when I go to read up a little on it, it seems that the "attacker was in his undies" part has been redacted?



> _CORRECTION: An earlier version of this story misstated what clothing the suspect was wearing when officers found him. _


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2022)

Given the media's moral and ethical resilience, I fully expect the details of this story to make a 180 or least receive a makeover worthy of the Statue of Liberty in the 80's.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2022)

*HELP!*

Guys, it’s getting to the point I cannot tell the difference between internet sarcasm and real news. (Whatever that is)

Is there actually something to this “male prostitute” bit or is it just garbage internet rumors/gossip?


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 30, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *HELP!*
> 
> Guys, it’s getting to the point I cannot tell the difference between internet sarcasm and real news. (Whatever that is)


I know what you mean... 🤣


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *HELP!*
> 
> Guys, it’s getting to the point I cannot tell the difference between internet sarcasm and real news. (Whatever that is)
> 
> Is there actually something to this “male prostitute” bit or is it just garbage internet rumors/gossip?


I'm unclear.  This goes back to the "first reports are almost always wrong" thing that we've all talked about numerous times over the years.

Was the attacker undressed?  Did he break in, or was the damage to the home done by the responding cops?  Was there a third person there?  I don't know the answers to any of those questions right now.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 30, 2022)

It’s gonna blow your mind when you see the glass was pretty obviously broken _outward and not into the house on the door where the guy ‘gained entry’. _


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 30, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> It’s gonna blow your mind when you see the glass was pretty obviously broken _outward and not into the house on the door where the guy ‘gained entry’. _


You can see glass inside as well.  Couldnt it be possible that someone hit it with a hammer, then pulled glass out to get access to the handle?


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 30, 2022)

This pic from Reuters shows some of the debris inside, including parts of the window frame


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2022)

The open doors are damage free. The busted doors don't appear to have been opened since the damage occurred. Wouldn't someone entering via the busted doors get cut all to hell?

I don't know what happened there that night, but I have a hard time believing the "guy broke in, Pelosi grabbed his Dewalt AFH and attempted to repel boarders. The police arrived, Pelosi complied and dropped the AFH, then the assailant picked up the hammer and went all Mario the Plumber on Pelosi's skull.

Maybe it IS that simple, but this mysterious third guy no one's talking about, coming on the heels of the DUI a month-ish ago...the story doesn't feel right. Pelosi wasn't in the news much for the last how many years? Now this guy has two stories about him in less than 60 days? From a media that is largely on his side?

Maybe I'm paranoid or just that mistrustful of the media these days, but this story doesn't seem right.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 30, 2022)

Bare with me...

Bay area, drugs, rich people...maybe the Pelosis and Epstein were friends.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 30, 2022)

AWP said:


> Maybe I'm paranoid or just that mistrustful of the media these days, but this story doesn't seem right.


Probably never get the whole truth before it magically goes away.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2022)

Security footage...


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2022)

Someone help me understand the photo above, the aerial view of the doors.

The doors on the left are open with no apparent damage. The doors on the right are busted up, but still intact enough to make entry a challenge, right? Unless you just like bleeding, going through that door is not the best idea.

There appear to be footprints in front of the right-hand doors, like someone approached the door and stood with their left foot closest to the door. If I'm connecting the dots right, and I will be the first to admit I could be WAY off base here, but the footprints/ shoeprints have "dust" all around them. There's also a clump of debris and "dust" almost  directly behind the footprints. I'd think the prints are from someone examining the door after the incident happened.

But...if someone was on the outside when the damage occurred, wouldn't there be a..."cone" or shadow or outline where the person stood? Shouldn't there be a dead space where no debris fell because a person was in the way when the damage occurred?

And what is all of the "dust" looking debris? It's everywhere.

Why does it look like a cement mixer and patio work is on the bottom left of the photo? If someone pulled material from that site and threw it at the door, wouldn't there be more on the steps?

I just can't get behind the story as released. Maybe it happened like that, but the whole thing smells.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 30, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> You can see glass inside as well.  Couldnt it be possible that someone hit it with a hammer, then pulled glass out to get access to the handle?


Sure. Couldn’t it also be possible that a gay prostitute and another unnamed male were in the house having sex, and then a drug fueled lovers quarrel resulted in a call from Mr. Pelosi naming this person directly for police help?

Like, lol my dude. I’m willing to entertain hypotheticals.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 30, 2022)

Started when she ripped up her copy of the State of the Union address..when she said Fuck you to half of America*. I don't condone this nonsense,* but as AWP says, when you play stupid games..ding!

Pelosi, Vilified by Republicans for Years, Is a Top Target of Threats


----------



## pardus (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## pardus (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586717770795945985


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 31, 2022)

pardus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586717770795945985


Weird


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## DA SWO (Oct 31, 2022)

pardus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586717770795945985


Local radio station played a portion (their claim) of the 9-1-1 call and that was the dialog.

Drunk Paul got hammered, just not with booze this time.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 31, 2022)

++++++Disclaimer++++++

I do not give a fuck about this story…. AT ALL


However, if someone broke into my house, possibly with a hammer, and I did not ventilate them, the police may show up to find two naked men fighting a la Eastern Promises, if the perp showed up naked. Just saying it isn’t out of the realm of possibility.

+++++I am not interested in arguing about this at all. This is bread and circuses. ++++++

Not saying it did or didn’t happen, but it does not fucking matter…. And here we all are talking about it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2022)

Paul Pelosi did not hang himself.

 (Just getting ahead of the seemingly inevitable way this story appears to be moving)

To add:  Lame attempt at humor.  I know as much about Epstein as I do Pelosi.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 31, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I know as much about Epstein as I do Pelosi, nothing.
> My post was a lame attempt at humor for the masses playing off of the internet silliness.



I deleted my post. I’m not trying to get too involved in political discussions these days. But jokes these days develop into memes, which develop into truth .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I deleted my post. I’m not trying to get too involved in political discussions these days. But jokes these days develop into memes, which develop into truth .


Same. I deleted my response.  I edited my OP.


----------



## Gunpowder (Oct 31, 2022)

AWP said:


> Someone help me understand the photo above, the aerial view of the doors.
> 
> The doors on the left are open with no apparent damage. The doors on the right are busted up, but still intact enough to make entry a challenge, right? Unless you just like bleeding, going through that door is not the best idea.
> 
> ...


From what I’ve watched…there were at least three people in the house…appears that a third person opened the door to the police and that’s when the attacker who also had a grip on a hammer as well as Pelosi pulled it away and struck him…as usual, the story changes with the wind…


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 31, 2022)

Paul Pelosi attacker told investigators he planned to break House Speaker's 'kneecaps': affidavit | Fox News



> David DePape, the 42-year-old illegal immigrant from Canada accused of breaking into the home of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi last week and attacking her husband with a hammer, allegedly wanted to hold the congresswoman hostage and threatened to break "her kneecaps" if he caught her lying, according to court documents.
> 
> San Francisco police arrived at the home and encountered Paul Pelosi, 82, and DePape struggling over a hammer. After the officers ordered them to drop the weapon, DePape allegedly seized control of it and swung it into Pelosi’s skull.
> 
> Police recovered zip ties in Pelosi’s bedroom, found glass broken at the rear of the house, tape, rope, gloves and a journal, according to the FBI affidavit.



Guy copped to breaking into the house in order to kidnap Nancy.  Cops found rope, zip ties, tape, and at least one hammer in his bag.  He wasn’t in his underwear (that was an early report that was retracted the same day) but was dressed in all black and was carrying a backpack.

Here’s the affidavit: https://static.foxnews.com/foxnews....1_depape_complaint_and_affadavit_signed_0.pdf

Edit: Apparently an illegal immigrant too.  Very weird stuff


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 31, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Paul Pelosi attacker told investigators he planned to break House Speaker's 'kneecaps': affidavit | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish we could fast forward 3 weeks! Oh man, this is gonna be so fun.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 31, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I wish we could fast forward 3 weeks! Oh man, this is gonna be so fun.


This dude is going to be a goldmine for media spin. 

He's a pro-LGBT BLM Nudist Leftist illegal immigrant while also being a MAGA election fraud COVID denier antisemitie who quotes the founding fathers. 

He hits basically every checkbox for "look at the crazies on that side of the political aisle" coverage.

The only way it could get even more convoluted(read, better for the media) would be if he was a Hispanic dude who was also an avowed white nationalist.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 31, 2022)

Fucking crazy Canadian's.   Send him back to Vancouver, he'll fit in there.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2022)

The third guy people admit exists, but they've otherwise forgotten about, was Pelosi's booty call and DePoop or whatever chose the wrong night to "break" into the house. But DePoop didn't break in, the door was unlocked, he walked in; booty call broke the door to stage the scene or whatever.

And you can laugh at the above, but tell me it isn't plausible.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 31, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> This dude is going to be a goldmine for media spin.
> 
> He's a pro-LGBT BLM Nudist Leftist illegal immigrant while also being a MAGA election fraud COVID denier antisemitie who quotes the founding fathers.
> 
> ...



Otherwise, he's probably a schizophrenic....


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2022)

Honestly the first things I thought of when I heard the news was that somehow a gay dalliance was involved and/or I also thought of the attack on George Harrison in 1999.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 1, 2022)

This will disappear 10 days from now.

Paul P is toast, 82 year old getting his skull crushed in will not "recover".  He'll make it out of the hospital (maybe) but long-term effects will doom him.

Not sad, not happy.  Just another Mafioso passing.  
Their daughter applauded the attack on Rand Paul (in a now deleted tweet), wonder if this shit is till funny to her?


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Their daughter applauded the attack on Rand Paul (in a now deleted tweet), wonder if this shit is till funny to her?



And Paul's being vilified for pointing out that she celebrated the attack on him. This is the state of our nation.

----

"You know, it's harder to use an assault weapon to hit something than it is a hammer, OK. Buy a hammer! Buy a hammer!" -Joe Biden (allegedly)

"I own two hammers, a 5 pound mini-sledge and a 16oz. framing hammer. I tell Jill if there's ever a problem, just go outside and hit something twice." -Joe Biden (allegedly)

"A hammer is, you know, a tool! A tool you use to hammer things, so if someone comes into your home, you have a hammer. We, we, we live in the greatest nation on earth, but not that we're better than anyone, we're just the best country (maniacal cackling) so, uhhhhh, a hammer is a tool that you can use for self-defense. No one needs a gun! You go to jail for guns and I know because I used to send people with guns to jail.... they couldn't take their guns with them of course, (maniacal cackling) but anyway, too many black men are behind bars and I should know, so go buy a hammer, because it's a tool." -Kamala Harris (allegedly)


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 1, 2022)

Dillon Harris on Instagram


----------



## 757 (Nov 1, 2022)

Is it just me, or does it seem like every time Nancy is away, Paul ends up getting hammered 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 1, 2022)

757 said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like every time Nancy is away, Paul ends up getting hammered 🤔🤔🤔


Oh holy shit. This. THIS is the comment. Shut the thread down- we've all done as much as we can do.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 1, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Oh holy shit. This. THIS is the comment. Shut the thread down- we've all done as much as we can do.



The perfect comment doesn’t exi…..


----------



## Muppet (Nov 1, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Oh holy shit. This. THIS is the comment. Shut the thread down- we've all done as much as we can do.





757 said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like every time Nancy is away, Paul ends up getting hammered 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Dame (Nov 1, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> This dude is going to be a goldmine for media spin.
> 
> He's a pro-LGBT BLM Nudist Leftist illegal immigrant while also being a MAGA election fraud COVID denier antisemitie who quotes the founding fathers.
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey. That last line hits a little close to home there buddy.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 2, 2022)

Let’s add to the conspiracies.

Capitol Police cameras recorded break in at Pelosi residence

From the article, no one was watching the security cameras at the time of the attack, and normally there is a police car parked outside, but not that night (if I read that correctly).


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2022)

Dame said:


> Hey hey hey. That last line hits a little close to home there buddy.


You're a dude?


----------



## Steve1839 (Nov 2, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> You're a dude?


Nah, she's just channeling her inner Pancho Villa...


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2022)

You know who else had unmonitored cameras?


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 2, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> Let’s add to the conspiracies.
> 
> Capitol Police cameras recorded break in at Pelosi residence
> 
> From the article, no one was watching the security cameras at the time of the attack, and normally there is a police car parked outside, but not that night (if I read that correctly).



Only active monitoring when speaker is at the residence, which makes sense.


----------



## AWP (Nov 8, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> This will disappear 10 days from now.
> 
> Paul P is toast, 82 year old getting his skull crushed in will not "recover".  He'll make it out of the hospital (maybe) but long-term effects will doom him.
> 
> ...



Didn’t even take 10 days.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 8, 2022)

Funny how this drops off when the right’s  fake, manufactured story gets completely blown up.  Also funny when you consider that this was the first big story to drop during Musk’s takeover of Twitter and perfectly demonstrates the importance of a good moderation team.  They fumbled the bag so hard that it came down on them like a bag of hammers


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Funny how this drops off when the right’s manufactured story gets completely blown up.  Also funny when you consider that this was the first big story to drop during Musk’s takeover of Twitter and perfectly demonstrates the importance of a good moderation team.  They fumbled the bag so hard that it came down on them like a bag of hammers



Not really. 

NBC silent after retracting Paul Pelosi report under mysterious circumstances

And then you have the blueanon media saying it fueled rumors.

So, really it disappeared because she made it disappear. Not hard to see when your eyes are open.🤷‍♂️


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 8, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Funny how this drops off when the right’s  fake, manufactured story gets completely blown up.  Also funny when you consider that this was the first big story to drop during Musk’s takeover of Twitter and perfectly demonstrates the importance of a good moderation team.  They fumbled the bag so hard that it came down on them like a bag of hammers


Twitter fumbled the bag (ball?) on the Pelosi story?  How so?


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 8, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Not really.
> 
> NBC silent after retracting Paul Pelosi report under mysterious circumstances
> 
> ...


Hey man, you know you can just read the criminal complaint, right?

https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/1548106/download

The way it lays out the details of the incident fully support the news reporting from the first few days.  One outlet retracting one story because of a single detail is what responsible news outlets do!


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 8, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Twitter fumbled the bag (ball?) on the Pelosi story?  How so?


The owner tweeted that bogus Santa Monica Observer story that was posted in here earlier.  The one that started the whole rumor that the assailant was a gay prostitute and all that stuff.  Completely made up horseshit.

Edit: and I know the term is “fumbled the ball”, but I wanted to incorporate hammers into the reference and a bag is the best I could do 🤷


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 8, 2022)

This event is also illustrative of why you should never be a right wing terrorist (not that anybody on this board would) because even if you succeed, conservative media will immediately disavow you.  

Imagine being David DePape, your mind rotted by years of red pill YouTube bullshit, heading over to Crazy Nancy’s house thinking you were finally going to finally expose the satanic Pizzagate cabal and be a hero for the people!  Upon your arrest, right wing pundits and Twitter immediately call you fake, a gay prostitute, an Antifa plant, and a litany of other names.  That must suck!


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 8, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> This event is also illustrative of why you should never be a right wing terrorist (not that anybody on this board would) because even if you succeed, conservative media will immediately disavow you.
> 
> Imagine being David DePape, your mind rotted by years of red pill YouTube bullshit, heading over to Crazy Nancy’s house thinking you were finally going to finally expose the satanic Pizzagate cabal and be a hero for the people!  Upon your arrest, right wing pundits and Twitter immediately call you fake, a gay prostitute, an Antifa plant, and a litany of other names.  That must suck!


Part of that is how he lived his life though. I imagine people wouldn’t be so quick to believe he was a gay prostitute, if he wasn’t a self proclaimed nudist that lived with his ex, her new fiancé, and kids in San Francisco.

Narrative might be a bit different if he showed up tac’ed out on freedom, with a combat MOS history.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 8, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> Part of that is how he lived his life though. I imagine people wouldn’t be so quick to believe he was a gay prostitute, if he wasn’t a self proclaimed nudist that lived with his ex, her new fiancé, and kids in San Francisco.
> 
> Narrative might be a bit different if he showed up tac’ed out on freedom, with a combat MOS history.


I think the biggest contributing factor was his unfortunate status as a Canadian


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> This event is also illustrative of why you should never be a right wing terrorist (not that anybody on this board would) because even if you succeed, conservative media will immediately disavow you.
> 
> Imagine being David DePape, your mind rotted by years of red pill YouTube bullshit, heading over to Crazy Nancy’s house thinking you were finally going to finally expose the satanic Pizzagate cabal and be a hero for the people!  Upon your arrest, right wing pundits and Twitter immediately call you fake, a gay prostitute, an Antifa plant, and a litany of other names.  That must suck!


You left his support for BLM and Antifa out, why?


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 8, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> You left his support for BLM and Antifa out, why?


Where did you see that?


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 8, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Hey man, you know you can just read the criminal complaint, right?
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/1548106/download
> 
> The way it lays out the details of the incident fully support the news reporting from the first few days.  One outlet retracting one story because of a single detail is what responsible news outlets do!


Do you believe the FBI is truthful, always? Do you believe the media is truthful, always?


Salt USMC said:


> Where did you see that?


Multiple places; here's one. 

Do you think that- and this is gonna sound crazy, I know- he might be a super crazy guy and not motivated by politics, but because _he is legitimately crazy?_


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Where did you see that?


Numerous reports said he had BLM and Antifa flags on his house.  One neighbor called him a hypocrite for displaying the flags, but calling the cops on a black dude.  I'll look for links.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Do you believe the FBI is truthful, always? Do you believe the media is truthful, always?
> 
> Multiple places; here's one.
> 
> Do you think that- and this is gonna sound crazy, I know- *he might be a super crazy guy and not motivated by politics, but because *_*he is legitimately crazy?*_



Now that's crazy talk!  Everything is motivated by politics and crack.  Don't forget the crack.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Nov 14, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Do you believe the FBI is truthful, always? Do you believe the media is truthful, always?
> 
> Multiple places; here's one.
> 
> Do you think that- and this is gonna sound crazy, I know- he might be a super crazy guy and not motivated by politics, but because _he is legitimately crazy?_



When Gabby Gifford got shot in the head in Tucson, everyone on the left blamed Palin for her "cross reticles" on candidates. Then it came out that the shooter was a leftist nut job who loved The Communist Manifesto, enjoyed Mein Kamp, shit on Republicans, and the discussion changed to "mental healthy."

Funny how that works.


----------



## Andoni (Nov 14, 2022)

Intel Nerd said:


> When Gabby Gifford got shot in the head in Tucson, everyone on the left blamed Palin for her "cross reticles" on candidates. Then it came out that the shooter was a leftist nut job who loved The Communist Manifesto, enjoyed Mein Kamp, shit on Republicans, and the discussion changed to "mental healthy."
> 
> Funny how that works.



Honestly, I would argue the conversation changed to "mentally healthy" around the time Loughner's coo-coo for cocoa puffs mugshot was taken. 

He definitely looks like he needs some help.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2022)

Andoni said:


> Honestly, I would argue the conversation changed to "mentally healthy" around the time Loughner's coo-coo for cocoa puffs mugshot was taken.
> 
> He definitely looks like he needs some help.



He kind of looks like @Muppet...


----------



## Andoni (Nov 14, 2022)

Good thing that guy didn't have a pocket size Constitution on him, then


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2022)

AWP said:


> He kind of looks like @Muppet...


My first thought.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 14, 2022)

Andoni said:


> Honestly, I would argue the conversation changed to "mentally healthy" around the time Loughner's coo-coo for cocoa puffs mugshot was taken.
> 
> He definitely looks like he needs some help.


Ladies, find you a man that looks at you like this guy looks at @Muppet


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 16, 2022)

Absolutely nothing nefarious going on here. NBC reporter makes report, NBC pulls it down (just cause bad reporting! That's what news agencies are *supposed* to do! That gives them MORE credibility, not less!)! You can just read the affidavit- everything checks out.

But now, more and more details _that make no logical sense_ come to light.

The cops didn't know they were reporting to the Speaker's house. The home invader was referenced by name and said, "Everything's cool" when the cops (with body camera footage that purportedly contradicts the official report) responded to the door, with a scantily clad Paul Pelosi in the doorway.

So- you're the victim of a home invasion. He says he's there with zip ties and clad in all black, you get his name, and _while this crazed murderer observes you on speaker phone with 911_, you call him by his first name. Uh, ok, I guess? You established rapport to save your life and used his name. I can understand that, in a way.

But then, the cops are there, you open the door... _and you turn around and walk back to your attacker, grab the hammer, and get rung up for it?_

From a news article - "_This all has to do with the moments, seconds really, just before Paul Pelosi was struck in the head with a hammer inside his San Francisco home. Now, there continues to be contradicting accounts of a relatively simple question," Shaban told viewers. "Who opened the door that night when San Francisco police arrived to the Pelosi house?"_

THAT, my friends, makes zero sense. And then NBC tries to wipe the whole initial account from the internet.

Can we all agree that there may be nothing nefarious going on, but at this point, we have all seen too many examples of things like this happen and that's why TONS of us are skeptical?


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Absolutely nothing nefarious going on here. NBC reporter makes report, NBC pulls it down (just cause bad reporting! That's what news agencies are *supposed* to do! That gives them MORE credibility, not less!)! You can just read the affidavit- everything checks out.
> 
> But now, more and more details _that make no logical sense_ come to light.
> 
> ...


Prediction:  dude gets quietly deported to Canada, and this goes away.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 16, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Prediction:  dude gets quietly deported to Canada, and this goes away.



He moves in and they become the Pelosi Threeple.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 16, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Prediction:  dude gets quietly deported to Canada  *Ontario*, and this goes away.



FIFY.  Quebec ain't having this dude.


----------

